# Screen Printing Numbers?



## JCTees09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

First time poster here. I tried using the search option, but couldn't find anything that helped me out, so I figured I'd ask directly.

So I'd like to screen print numbers in a much more efficient manner than using stencils. We've been using stencils as long as I have been here and it's been probably the worst way to do it. I came across a few ways to screen numbers on a jersey:

*1. *8" Athletic Numbering System : Printa Systems, Inc

Uses a single screen frame with interchangeable numbered screens

*2.* Screen Printing Equipment by VASTEX

More expensive, but does the job quicker - I guess. 

I just wanted to find out what people thought about screen printing numbers and the best most cost efficient way to go about doing it.


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

I used to have a screen for every digit, used some old frames, It is much more cost effective to use heat sealed numbers though.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you do a lot of team wear. If so I know that screen printed numbers can be a plus. I stay as far away as I can from team stuff. I hate it. But if I were in the sporting goods business I would definitely screen print numbers because so few people do it. Of course I would charge accordingly. We use the iron on ourselves when we do team stuff. I get asked often about printed numbers and have to turn them down. The option #2 looks like a better system. Keep looking and go to the shows, I've seen several number systems at the trade show but I didn't pay much attention to them because they are not my thing. You may want to look at the transfer numbers or vinyl cut numbers from your own cutter. Good luck


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Tryout Transfer Express numbers - screen printed and affordable. Especially considering the time involved if you screen them yourself or cut them yourself. 

Chad


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

I second the Transfer Express idea. I screened numbers for years because I hated the way vinyl numbers looked. The Transfer Express numbers are screened and turn out really nice on jerseys. We bought two kits (6" numbers, black and white) and they were $65 a set. They will number 15 teams from 1-15, so it's a pretty good deal. They also have several styles, as well as 2-color sets.

And a whole lot less trouble than screening them.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

One thing though - unles someone has as better idea - don't try the transferexpress numbers on mesh. I had a heck fo time getting either all of the holes to show or none of them to show on some football jerseys. I will definitely use vinyl next time on mesh.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

It's funny that this comes up. We have a heat press and a vinyl cutter, and we hate them both. I'm sure there are ppl out there that love to heat apply and cut them numbers, but we don't. We just recently bought from someone on another forum a Pocono numbering system. It hasn't gotten here yet.

We have decided that it is easier for us just to screen print the names and the numbers. Because we live in a pretty small area, most of the teams don't have more than 15 players anyway. Our hope with the numbering system is just to have the numbered screens all the time and then just put the names on a screen maybe 5 at a time.

We figure if the Pocono doesn't work out that we'll just get the big numbering system. For space sake, we're hoping not to have to go that route. Please let me know what you all think. I'm always happy to learn from someone else's experience.


----------



## JCTees09 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the Pocono "Scorekeeper" as well. I came across that yesterday just after my post. I'm just wondering if it is capable of doing a 2-color number. I sent the rep an e-mail yesterday, but haven't heard from them yet. 

I do appreciate all the replies and the input towards this post. I honestly didn't think people would reply so quickly, but this is a great forum and I love hearing from other people's experiences.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Amy,

What is it about the cut numbers you don't like? Screenprinting names and numbers for 15 would seem to me to take a lot of time. Just curious.

With Transfer Express screen printed names and numbers we can do a team of 15 in about 30 minutes or less. Cost per jersey is around 2.50 for both the name and number. Vinyl takes about an hour due to the weeding but cost goes down to about $1 per jersey.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Transfers clog up the mesh holes and are sometimes too heavy for lightweight materials. They also don't seem to last as many washing cycles as the direct screen method with athletic grade plastisols and a good conveyorized curing unit. I can direct screen 50 uniforms with numbers in and hour easily. Paper stencils work fine and cost next to nothing using one screen. Shooting a whole bunch of player names on a screen then taping off as you work your way down takes some practice but works well too. Then screenprint the name on the front and you are ready to have them picked up.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

amy_schutt said:


> It's funny that this comes up. We have a heat press and a vinyl cutter, and we hate them both. I'm sure there are ppl out there that love to heat apply and cut them numbers, but we don't. We just recently bought from someone on another forum a Pocono numbering system. It hasn't gotten here yet.
> 
> We have decided that it is easier for us just to screen print the names and the numbers. Because we live in a pretty small area, most of the teams don't have more than 15 players anyway. Our hope with the numbering system is just to have the numbered screens all the time and then just put the names on a screen maybe 5 at a time.
> 
> We figure if the Pocono doesn't work out that we'll just get the big numbering system. For space sake, we're hoping not to have to go that route. Please let me know what you all think. I'm always happy to learn from someone else's experience.


How has this system worked out for you so far? Do the numbers come exposed into the screens already?


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Have you tried old fashioned paper stencils. Thye work great and if you run them yhrough the drier you can use them over and over. Quick and easy


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

printing40years said:


> Have you tried old fashioned paper stencils. Thye work great and if you run them yhrough the drier you can use them over and over. Quick and easy


How does this work? Never heard of it.


----------



## money911 (Aug 28, 2008)

have any of you tried the score keeper yet or heard back from anyone?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

I just buy the plastisol transfers from fm expressions. 170 piece kit for about $45.00


----------



## nuclear_j (Dec 9, 2009)

Basikboy said:


> How does this work? Never heard of it.


This is the way I have done it before. You make a screen that has a large rectangle stencil in the middle. (print a rectangle negative and burn a rectangle in the screen) You take the number stencils you need and place them on the shirt. Place the screen on top of the number stencils and boo ya! Where ever the screen is covered up, no ink. Where ever it is not covered--you guessed it! You got your print! Hope that makes sense.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

A year ago we bought the inline technologies complete numbering system from a guy in the classifieds of another screen printing forum ($1400). Best money EVER spent. I know new the price was out of sight, but down here in podunk we do entire counties and it has made uniforms soooo much easier.

You live, you learn. In another year, we may be doing something altogether different.


----------



## andy7148 (Nov 1, 2007)

We use the Ultimate Number machine. It has the fastest set-up time I've seen from any ohter system out there and you can train your operators very quickly.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I used to use vinyl numbers, but I think stencils are faster, and you can use any color your customer wants. I was interested in a number machine, but then it occurred to me that I'd have to clean ten screens after every job..


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have a numbering system. I offer black and white have 20 screen never clean them. I've ordered plastisol transfers, used vinyl and for me the best is screen printing with the numbering system. A lot of garments that require numbers are poly and transfers can be finicky or sometimes the garment has water proofing that causes adhesion issues with transfers where the direct screen printing was fine. I also make the most money for my time and material but what works for me may not work for you.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

Wouldn't you need to get new stencils constantly? Or are the like airbrush stencils that are plastic and solvent resistant? Also, how do you line up the stencil and how do you makes sure it's flat on the shirt so no ink sneaks under?!?!
The digit has one screen for small numbers and twos screens for the bigger numbers, only thing that worries me is printing small numbers on sleeves or chest.
As far as names, screening seems like it's inferior...unless you can get 5-6 names on one screen...but for that to work, wouldn't you need to move the pallet outfit each name?
Thanks!!!


----------



## kesa1053 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am struggling with this right now. The bulk of our business is team uniforms and parent shirts. It seems to make sense for us to get a numbering system before spring baseball starts but I'm getting so much conflicting advice.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

I took the plunge and ordered the digit, I get it in like 3 weeks. I can let you know what I personally think if you'd like. What are you using now?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I am selling my numbering system. Have decided not worth my time!!!!!


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

sben763 said:


> I am selling my numbering system. Have decided not worth my time!!!!!


Are you serious? All I seem to hear is "ugh, I got all these number jobs and don't know what to do to make it easier".
Do you just not want to do it or is there just not much work?
Which system do you have?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

FiveOneSix said:


> Are you serious? All I seem to hear is "ugh, I got all these number jobs and don't know what to do to make it easier".
> Do you just not want to do it or is there just not much work?
> Which system do you have?


 Tons of work. Plenty of number jobs Just decided it's not my cup of tea with all the other work I can just make a much higher rate per hour doing standard printing 

I have the quick draw system


----------



## kesa1053 (Jul 20, 2014)

We cut vinyl right now, there is no way I want to do that for these upcoming orders. 

Can you send me info on what you are selling?


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Numbers a a piece of cake with a numbering system. What kills me is the names!!!
We usually make transfers for the names and press them on.


----------

